# Is Melbourne the sports capital of Australia?



## chithanh119 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmmmm. its amazing we get anything done in melbourne with all that going on. Every easter at Bells Beach there is the world championship surfing comp also. the best surfers in the world like Kelly slater come here to surf the waves at bells.


----------



## ronnie (Aug 5, 2009)

Over the last century Melbourne has proven itself to be the sports capital of Australia due to its success of holding major internationally acclaimed sporting events.


----------



## BlackEyes (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, it's the Sports Capital of Australia, aside from being the sports capital it's also the music capital of Australia.


----------



## SunshineGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*Sporting capital*

I would have to agree with this.

Not because Tiger Woods is here but for many reasons - it is filled with all sports - soccer, AFL, tennis, Rugby league, now union, cricket and netball and many others..
I am happy to call it the Sports Capital because I have been in Melbourne for 8 months now and have been to an AFL game as well as a Rugby league game AND a state of Origin one to add to the list. It is great that it beat Berlin and Singapore.

I personally believe that it's the atmosphere. I may not be a huge AFL fan but when I have been to a game, it's the fans and the people in the stadium that make it worthwhile. I watched the AFL Grand Final on tv and noticed the crowds and their spirit to their heroes.
I love it down here and look forward to the sporting seasons next year!


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah indeed. enormous crowd for melbourne cup, grand prix, and tennis championship games


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, it is! 

Today, Melbourne is also considered as center for the arts, commerce, education, entertainment, sport and tourism.


----------

